# Illinois Meet-up Pics!!!



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OK- I just have to say that this was probably the best Sunday I have had in looong time! I woke up this morning and was ready to go lol. It was so excited to finally be able to meet the people I talk to all the time on here! When we finally got there Tanya (MissMolly) and her family was already waiting for us  Molly is sooooo cute!! I mean, she's adorable in pictures but that just doesn't do her justice!! She's adorable and she's so little!! We went walking down by the creek (my bfs idea) and let the dogs play for a little while. Lina wasn't too into it and neither was Molly, but little Lilo decided to go right in, and stay there. I had to go in after her lol. She was all muddy. Both of the girls will need a bath after that adventure lol.

Jess (Angel5218) showed up as we were walking back to the park to have a rest. I have to say that her dogs are just so cute!! And Ginger is the smallest Chihuahua I have ever seen in my life!! lol And she really does look just like Tinkerbell...a dead ringer! And Kylie and Tiquila are just adorable!! We all sat there for a good long time letting the dogs play and get to know each other. 

Lilo didn't really get off my lap but Lina was for sure a little social butterfly lol. She made some great friends today. I got some really good pictures but I think Tanyas dad took a loooot more than I did lol. I can't wait to see hers!! She's also got the group pictures!! 

But, here are mine! It was soo great meeting both of you girls and your pups! I had such a good time today and now my girls are taking naps...you guys wore them out! LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

looks like a great time!!!!!!! Thanks for posting the pics :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I did have a great time and so did Lina and Lilo  I'm sure that Tanya will be posting a bunch of pics too lol


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree that was probably one of the best days of the month for me. It was worth the 3hr drive!

Thankfully everyone else had digital camera's...i had a disposable so my pics will take a tad longer to post. 

All of our chi's got along so well! It was nice to finally meet some people and chi's from this site and get to know them better. All of the chi's were so cute and so well behaved....all but my three...lol! They liked to bark at the boys, especially Ginger.

It was so fun meeting all of you guys! Great pics btw! Could had done without me in one but oh well :wink:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL I can take it down if you want  But ya look fine in it


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, great pics! Looks like everybody had an awesome time. It must be incredible to meet people (and their chi's) from here. That's just so cool.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im glad you all had a good time it looked like so much fun :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

You took great pics! I'll post mine tommorow because there are alot that I have to upload and resize!  I had sooooooo much fun today!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Looks and sounds like you all had a great day---and your Chi's too. How great that you got to meet in person. :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

looks like you all had fun.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

I love meetup pics, they're my favourites - lots of chi's together, heaven!

More pics please!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwww so glad you all had a good time!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw isn't that great! i'm trying to get my next meet up figured out but i'm having a terrible time changing the monthly meet up date.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

What fun! I loved the pics!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's....what wonderful fun for all of you !


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Grat pictures!!!! I'm so jealous  I went to my first Chi Meetup yesterday. There were nine people there, but it was fun. It only lasted about an hour. The temperature yesterday was 98degreed!! Just so dang hot the people and dogs were miserable!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I would love to go to a meetup - glad you had a good time :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks like so much fun!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm glad you all had a good time! The pics are great


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't wait for Tania to post her pics!! I also can't wait for the next one lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great pics !!! all the chi's are so beautiful !!! looks like they had a great day!!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

looks great glad you had a great time


----------

